# sideloading apps to kindle fire hd...



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

How is this done? Kindle Fire HD arrived yesterday and I'm trying to make it "my tablet" but Amazon is fighting me every step of the way. Even previously purchased apps from the Appstore are not showing for the Fire (such as Go Launcher) Any suggestions?
Susie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not all apps in the appstore work on the Fire.  Go Launcher is one of them.  If you go to the Appstore on a computer, you'll see that your Fire device is not compatible.

Apps that ARE compatible will be showing in the cloud and you should be able to just tap on it to download it.

If that's not working, you might have a registration glitch; easiest way to fix that is to de-register it and then re-register it.  Connect it up to your wifi and sync and all should be good.

To get apps from other stores (Google Play won't work) you need to set it to accept apps from unknown sources. Then use the browser to go to the store you want to download from.  Most will have a 'shopping app' that you can download and install and then you can shop from the app the same way you shop on Amazon.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Did all that, Ann. Tried with 1Mobile. Won't let me install their shopping app or any apps from the site. Keeps telling me it can't read the apk files
Susie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think Go Launcher has been available through the Amazon Appstore for some time?  

Have you allowed the Fire to accept apps from unknown sources, as Ann suggested?

Go to Settings  > Applicaations > Apps from Unknown Sources On/Off and make sure the ON is on.  (At least that's where it is on my HDX, and I think it was the same on the HD.)

Betsy


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup did that


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try restarting the device and trying again.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SusieQ,

I just installed 1Mobile Market on my HDX and it worked fine:

I made sure I had the "accept apps from unknown sources" set to ON.

Then I went to www.1mobile.com using my Fire's Silk browser.

I selected 1MobileMarket from the upper right hand corner of the 1mobile.com home page.

I tapped on "Download" for the tablet verison on the right side of the page, and it downloaded.

Then I looked at downloads in the Silk browser (I think you'll find it in the menu button on the HD.)

Tapped on the downloaded apk and it asked if I wanted to install it.  Tapped on "Next" then "Install" and it installed.  

Tapped on "Open" and it opened.

If it still won't work for you, I'd try deregistering it and registering it again.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's exactly how I did it, Betsy, and it works fine. In fact, I downloaded an app from 1mobile using the app just the other day.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Installed the 1Mobile app and then my favorite game. Game keeps closing won't play. Also downloaded Nova launcher and installed but disappeared. Thinking the Fire May not be for me. I hate the carousel, thought I could use a d different launcher but seems not.

Susie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not all apps play on all devices, even outside Amazon.  You've checked to see if there is a Fire version of the game?

Not everyone likes the Carousel.  I love it--find it much more usable for frequently used apps than my Android phone.  But many don't.  

You've looked for the Nova launcher in "Apps"  and "On Device?"

Betsy


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Indeed I have. Will play a bit more before I decide whether keeping the Fire or sending back


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

SusieQ said:


> Installed the 1Mobile app and then my favorite game. Game keeps closing won't play. Also downloaded Nova launcher and installed but disappeared. Thinking the Fire May not be for me. I hate the carousel, thought I could use a d different launcher but seems not.
> 
> Susie


I have a fire HD and the 1Mobile app installed. What is your favorite game you are trying to run? I'll give it a try to see if it works on mine.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you, Sheila. It's called One Epic Knight. I appreciate all the help from everyone, thank you!

Susie


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

SusieQ I went to 1mobile and downloaded One Epic Knight and sorry to say it didn't work for me either.  It started and then just flashed back to my start screen.  Sorry I couldn't offer a solution for you.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sadly, Amazon uses a modified version of the Android operating system, so even though you may be able to side-load an app it doesn't mean that the HDX, or any other version of the Fire, will be able to run it.


----------



## liza73 (Dec 9, 2013)

Have not yet found a launcher that I like.  Have seen that adw might work. 

Also it is now possible to hide the carousel.  Just swipe up on the carousel page  and it shows app icons.  If you long press and hit remove you can get rid of the ones you do not want, then go to apps and long press and add to home.  If you swipe one app onto another you can create a folder the tap on it to name or add more.  So far with this feature I have not need to find a launcher yet.  This will not be your default screen and not the carousel.  Seems Amazon did listen to how much most of us hate the carousel.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, it's called Home. I was sooooo glad to see this. It's kind of a favorites page. I have a few of my favorite apps and a couple of book visible. You can also create "groups" of apps by dragging one app onto another. For example I have a games group and a productivity group.


----------

